# Engineering Societies



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

I think we might have had some posts about this last year, but I can't find them.

I just joined ASCE. I have not belonged to any of the engineering societies before that. What all do you guys do with your memberships?

Does anyone actually put "M.ASCE" after their names, like on the certificate they give you?

Just curious. I'm probably a bigger slacker than most with respect to this - I've been out of college for over 16 years and have never joined any of the societies, until now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2007)

I joined the IEEE while I was still in college. I've been involved with developing battery standards of and on over the years but that's about it. There are some people in our company that are pretty involved with the color books. We do a lot of analysis work for nuclear power plants. The standards associations are a good place to pick up on what the next round of 'hot topics' will be. It always helps to have a skill set in place when proposal time rolls around. I'll probably start attending the battery meetings again next year since the company will support the activity.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am a state section chair of the ASABE. You should check into it. Parts of it will fall in line with your environmental work.

I joined to help out with the PDH requirements for licenses.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

^Kind of pricey at $118 for my age. The next organization I'm interested in joining is WEF. But I'm going to have to start bringing in some better coin before I start taking on more yearly fees.


----------



## MNENG (Jun 20, 2007)

Never have really understood the point of these groups.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jun 21, 2007)

I belong to the AWWA and WEF.


----------



## Eckybay (Jun 21, 2007)

Belong to NSPE...the local chapter isn't too active. But since I am an officer for the local chapter, I do get some CPD units out of it.... Company covers the cost for one professional membership, if it didn't I probably wouldn't join as I've yet to see any real benefit.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jun 21, 2007)

The societies are a great way to:

network, get your name out there, show your employer that you are involved outside of the office, to see interesting presentations, gain new ideas, get pdh's if needed, receive discounts on various things including reference materials, receive magazines, volunteer, go to social outings, and to keep up with what's going on elsewhere in your field, etc etc.

Our company encourages involvement. It's also a good way to show that you are a leader if you decide to take on that responsibility in one of the societies and a good way to give back to the industry (i.e., encouraging students to participate, helping them out with projects, giving presentations, mentoring student chapters, etc.)

I'm a member of ASCE, NSPE (TSPE), and ASHE.


----------

